# pls help so confused in life



## sinisteromen (Apr 16, 2005)

hi this is my first post....u guys are doin a wonderful job out there...
hats off to the tsf crew.......
i am from m 23 from india....
i have finished degree in CS.. after that i did attend classes for MCSE and CCNA...... unfortunately i couldnt write the exams......so i joined a call centre and worked there for 1.5 yrs.... but my interest was always computer networking......now i feel like comin back to it since i have earned the cash to write the exam.

is it too late now???
how is the scope now inthis field worlwide?
what are the basic certs?
how do i study?pls tell some websites?

lookin for ur valuable reply.....


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You are never too late. This all depends on what classes you took for your MCSE. If you took them for Win2K, the exams are still there. However you might want to study up for the Win2K3 exams. These would be more benificial. 
The Cisco might be a different story though. To keep a Cisco cert, you need to take the exam every 3 years. And from what I heard they do change the exams because of new hardware that comes out. When I took the classes for the CCNA, they were using Catalyst 1900 series switches. Now they are using the Catalyst 2900 switches. I know that the Cisco IOS is similar with the different versions, so adapting should be a problem.


----------

